# Surefire



## cody12 (Sep 3, 2017)

Surefire collection: my part ll


----------



## cody12 (Sep 3, 2017)

No duplicates, just looks that way. Big fan of M2s (4), C2s (3) and Z32s (you tell me!)


----------



## ven (Sep 3, 2017)

Awesome collection WOW, love it...............(love m2/c2's myself)


----------



## scout24 (Sep 3, 2017)

Nice to see the G2's in there, they never seem to get enough love... The rest are sweet as well! :thumbsup:


----------



## archimedes (Sep 3, 2017)

cody12 said:


> ....Big fan of ... Z32s ....



Yes, interesting and notable that you have replaced nearly all of your Z44s


----------



## alex74 (Sep 3, 2017)

very good collection:thumbsup:


----------



## Str8stroke (Sep 3, 2017)

I like it. Looks great & lots of fun.


----------

